# Stop Start function failure



## martlind (Dec 1, 2013)

I want to ask if anyone else is experiencing issues with their stop start function in their new Tiguan? Currently mine has had 4 issues (in 11 months) where I’m at a stop light or stop sign and upon releasing the brake pedal the car engine doesn’t turn on/ turn over and restart. It actually starts rolling backwards and I’ve almost hit 2 people now. I get an error message on the dash telling me to manually restart the car where I have to put it in park press the stop start button to off and then re- press it to turn the engine back on. I’ve taken it into VW dealership and because they can’t recreate it they keep giving it back to me. It’s only a matter of time before a serious incident could occur and the dealership is useless not assisting. What action should I be taking?


----------



## Va94corrado (Jun 28, 2002)

contact VW of america, consider buying a dash cam.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Not a Tiguan - it's an Atlas - but it sounds like you guys have the same issue and should talk.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9260681-Ignition-turns-off-randomly-when-vehicle-is-at-a-stop&p=112718265#post112718265


----------



## martlind (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for your inputs. Called VW of America and they immediately called the dealership and had them put a new starter and battery in. I’m hoping for my wife and kids safety that fixes the issue. Sad Campbell of Edmonds, WA thought it was acceptable to give me the car back because they couldn’t recreate the engine shut off and roll back. I’ll be keeping this post up in case anyone else experiences the same issue


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

martlind said:


> Thanks for your inputs. Called VW of America and they immediately called the dealership and had them put a new starter and battery in. I’m hoping for my wife and kids safety that fixes the issue. Sad Campbell of Edmonds, WA thought it was acceptable to give me the car back because they couldn’t recreate the engine shut off and roll back. I’ll be keeping this post up in case anyone else experiences the same issue


Thanks for the update, and happy to hear about VWoA intervening what seems like quickly. Did the new starter and battery do the trick?


----------



## mg2021 (Feb 5, 2021)

Did you ever solve the issue? I have had my new 2021 Tiguan for 2 weeks and it did this several times this morning. Completely shut off every time I stopped while in drive (with the stop/start system off). Had to throw it in park and manually restart engine. I took it to dealer and they said it didn’t do it to them when they drove it.



martlind said:


> I want to ask if anyone else is experiencing issues with their stop start function in their new Tiguan? Currently mine has had 4 issues (in 11 months) where I’m at a stop light or stop sign and upon releasing the brake pedal the car engine doesn’t turn on/ turn over and restart. It actually starts rolling backwards and I’ve almost hit 2 people now. I get an error message on the dash telling me to manually restart the car where I have to put it in park press the stop start button to off and then re- press it to turn the engine back on. I’ve taken it into VW dealership and because they can’t recreate it they keep giving it back to me. It’s only a matter of time before a serious incident could occur and the dealership is useless not assisting. What action should I be taking?


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

martlind said:


> Thanks for your inputs. Called VW of America and they immediately called the dealership and had them put a new starter and battery in. I’m hoping for my wife and kids safety that fixes the issue. Sad Campbell of Edmonds, WA thought it was acceptable to give me the car back because they couldn’t recreate the engine shut off and roll back. I’ll be keeping this post up in case anyone else experiences the same issue


It is disappointing to hear that Campbell didn’t handle the situation well. We bought our Tiguan there and they’ve been one of the best buying and service dealer experiences I’ve ever had. But I’ve never had any issues with my car so can’t speak to how they handle difficult situations. Good to know.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

I the dealer's defense, how can they fix something that isn't broke when they drive it? You may be an honest person, but many are not. They need to have some proof of the issue. That said, it is a scary situation to have the car not start and roll instead.


----------



## cahrens (Jun 5, 2018)

I think it's normal. I've just learned to live with it. I'm in SoCal, so when it happens, I just have a bunch of people go around me and flip me off. Not the worst thing in the world. I just start it back up manually.


----------



## mg2021 (Feb 5, 2021)

Update: I just spoke with the dealer and they ordered a new air flow sensor. They will have it in tomorrow and will test out to see if it fixes the issue. The whole reason I bought this brand new car was to feel safer. I don’t feel safe when my car shuts off and doesn’t auto restart 5 times within a 2 mile radius, one of those times being mid turn (thankfully no oncoming traffic was coming). Hoping this fixes it!


----------



## cahrens (Jun 5, 2018)

Maybe it's weather/humidity related. When it happens to me, it will occur like 3 times in a 2-3 day span, but then won't happen again for months.

And that's another pet peeve of mine for VW. When an error occurs, like "Turn on the engine manually because it failed to start automatically", shouldn't it log the error so that it can be pulled up by the techs? I've almost wrecked by car trying to take a picture of the warnings that just pop up out of no where and then just magically vanish. Like I said, I've just learned to live with the false positive errors, but it would be nice if we didn't have to prove to the dealer that we're not crazy and just seeing stuff.


----------



## mg2021 (Feb 5, 2021)

Update: The new mass air flow sensor fixed the problem. I hope this helps someone!


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Anyone have an explanation as to how an air flow sensor can fail and make the stop/start system not even attempt to restart but then it manually restarts just fine? I would think it would at least attempt to start and fail and wouldn't restart manually. Can it fail and only effect stop/start but not effect the engine while it's running?


----------



## Shahid_Kazi (Apr 8, 2021)

I had the same thing happen twice with my 2 month old 2021 SE R-Line Tiguan. I'm taking it to the dealership tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ouldibbat123 (Apr 19, 2021)

Shahid_Kazi said:


> I had the same thing happen twice with my 2 month old 2021 SE R-Line Tiguan. I'm taking it to the dealership tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


If you don't mind me asking. What was the outcome? Experiencing similar problems with the same model and year


----------



## XLB32 (Sep 29, 2021)

martlind said:


> Thanks for your inputs. Called VW of America and they immediately called the dealership and had them put a new starter and battery in. I’m hoping for my wife and kids safety that fixes the issue. Sad Campbell of Edmonds, WA thought it was acceptable to give me the car back because they couldn’t recreate the engine shut off and roll back. I’ll be keeping this post up in case anyone else experiences the same issue





Ouldibbat123 said:


> If you don't mind me asking. What was the outcome? Experiencing similar problems with the same model and year


Same here. Has anyone gotten this resolved? Almost had two accidents this week due to this exact issue. Dealer is just saying they can't replicate.


----------



## Hudbayhonk (Oct 21, 2021)

Same thing happened to me. I'm going to try the sensor. It's scary as **** when it happens while your stuck in traffic on the highway.....


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Same issue occurring on 2022 Tiguan SEL R-Line


----------



## VWnewbie22 (9 mo ago)

I’ve been desperately searching for answers the last two days. I have a 3 month old 2022 Tiguan SE and it’s now done it 3-4’ times on me! The first time I thought it was my fault. It’s super scary as I live in Seattle in hilly places. It just happened to me twice in one day yesterday. Going to call VW today, fingers crossed.


----------



## former520_8784 (11 mo ago)

I had this happen constantly with my 21 loaner while my 22 was in the shop for 2 weeks. I have started to video all of the odd issues that seem to be around computer (trans, radio, dash, random starting on its own when parked, etc.) My newest issue is that the car won't always shut off with the button, will need to push several times.

Too bad these things seem to have such computer issues.


----------



## Architex (Oct 22, 2018)

This has been happening on my daughter’s 2019 Jetta intermittently. She said it usually occurs in parking lots. I assume this is when the brake pedal is constantly being pressed/released. Mentioned it to the service advisor today (I’m here for the 60,000 km service) and we’ll see what they say/do. I also thought this was just an inconvenience until she (like others) mentioned the rolling part.


----------

